# Dual Boiler service parts order



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Hey Guys,

Iv had my DB for some time now and feel like it could do with a bit of tlc.

It's making a electric crunchy noise when I press the shot button.

Thinking to change;

Both pumps

Solenoid

Shower screen inner and outer

Group head gasket

Can anyone help with part numbers or where to source for pumps or solenoid

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Refurbing my machine

See links below for the parts iv ordered

Main pump came very quickly iv replaced it and now fixed no water at the group head but still have a crunching noise

Will fit other bits and waiting for inner/outer shower screen to be back in stock























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Whilst your in there - have you considered doing the "Slayer Mod" - did mine a while ago - works great!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

£65 for solenoid 🙈🙈🙈

for that certainly worth stripping and cleaning the old one.


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

Beeroclock said:


> Whilst your in there - have you considered doing the "Slayer Mod" - did mine a while ago - works great!


I'll read up about it
Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It looks like you've ordered the same solenoid as me. Did you go via a German seller?

When I swapped the solenoid on mine, I found that the top nut was slightly loose on mine. Might be worth checking that.

I might do the pump at some point, if it's only £12 I'll probably go for it.

Have you the link to the seller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Techno (Feb 29, 2020)

urbanbumpkin said:


> It looks like you've ordered the same solenoid as me. Did you go via a German seller?
> 
> When I swapped the solenoid on mine, I found that the top nut was slightly loose on mine. Might be worth checking that.
> 
> ...


Hey

The only seller I found was the German seller Beugel.. Iv ordered solenoid for BE in the past, good service, quick delivery and helpful if you need advise.

See link for actual item for the main pump

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272295020681

I'll check the top nut
Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice to know you can source parts in Europe. I was under the impression you had to do so from Australia.



Beeroclock said:


> Whilst your in there - have you considered doing the "Slayer Mod" - did mine a while ago - works great!


 I'm very tempted to do this. Will do when I go in there for maintenance next year. Do you think it gives a real improvement in the coffee over the far more basic constant low pressure extraction (i.e setting very long preinfusion at a fixed % of pressure)


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

earthflattener said:


> Nice to know you can source parts in Europe. I was under the impression you had to do so from Australia.
> 
> I'm very tempted to do this. Will do when I go in there for maintenance next year. Do you think it gives a real improvement in the coffee over the far more basic constant low pressure extraction (i.e setting very long preinfusion at a fixed % of pressure)


 To be honest - yes. If you're happy opening up your machine - why not. My DB is 4yrs old now (I think). I recently replaced the steam valve, so did the mod at the same time and replaced a few O rings. It really isn't a difficult job. There are a few handy tools to have - to make the job easier. If you check out the video above it's pretty straightforward.

cheers Phil


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Sorry video is in my post with the "Slayer style" shot.


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Another mod you can do is swap out the pump and OPV for brass ones. Makes the machine a lot more quiet. I haven't did it yet though.

You can also easily service the ball valve without replacing it if your steam wand is dripping. You just open it up and spin around a wee plastic washer. You can look it up on the Home-Barista forum.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

MarkHB said:


> Another mod you can do is swap out the pump and OPV for brass ones. Makes the machine a lot more quiet. I haven't did it yet though.
> 
> You can also easily service the ball valve without replacing it if your steam wand is dripping. You just open it up and spin around a wee plastic washer. You can look it up on the Home-Barista forum.


 Did that - didn't last very long before it started leaking again. But I think the washers were already too far gone. Should be possible to source those washers somewhere. Anyway I ordered some spares from Australia - so just added the new valve at the same time.


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Beeroclock said:


> Did that - didn't last very long before it started leaking again. But I think the washers were already too far gone. Should be possible to source those washers somewhere. Anyway I ordered some spares from Australia - so just added the new valve at the same time.


 Yeah at least you were able to get it fixed without sending it away.

I did a bit of looking into it and the washers used are a material called PTFE. Apparently it moulds itself into the shape of things like a liquid. So flipping and reflipping the seals is made possible. I'm no expert in these things, I'm just parroting what I've read. I'll probably flip the seals once a year or so.

According to the dimensions given here (Post #76):

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/breville-dual-boiler-ball-valve-detail-pics-t50907-70.html

These should fit:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-pcs-PTFE-Teflon-flat-Washer-Gasket-seal-10mm-x-5mm-x-2mm-food-grade-high-temp-/274233018213


----------

